# Wild Expo Tomorrow!



## Mr.James (Apr 29, 2010)

Who's going to the show tomorrow? 

Can't wait! Long drive ahead of us in the morning but we'll be there!


----------



## FAY (Apr 29, 2010)

me


----------



## Kurto (Apr 29, 2010)

me too!


----------



## Jakee (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm going saturday !


----------



## Knobbies (Apr 29, 2010)

I'll be there tomorrow and most likely sunday


----------



## Slats (Apr 29, 2010)

Not me, Although I could make it if I started driving yesterday... To the Slatsmobile


----------



## Mr.James (Apr 29, 2010)

I'll be the bloke wearing a t-shirt & jeans..


----------



## Mr.James (Apr 29, 2010)

Look forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## H.bitorquatus (Apr 29, 2010)

Be there on Saturday for a while and then at BBQ, can't wait!


----------



## mike83 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm going on sat and sun


----------



## H.bitorquatus (Apr 29, 2010)

Anyone know if the Carnivorous plant society will be selling plants?


----------



## beautifulpythons (Apr 29, 2010)

I'll be there sat doing a talk on photography if anyones interest in coming along to heckle lol. See a few of you there tomorrow night too!


----------



## imp480 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm curious to know that as well h.bit.
I will definitely be there tomorrow  i will be the (fat) kid with a monkey t shirt and jeans


----------



## Ships (Apr 29, 2010)

I'll be there tomorrow and Saturday, be on the road about 7am


----------



## mummabear (Apr 29, 2010)

See you all on Saturday. From Cairns.


----------



## Gecko :) (Apr 29, 2010)

Ill be there on Saturday ,. looking fwd to it,. should be a good day 
would like to go to the bbq on Sat ,. but once again dont think Ill be able to make it.
Anyone know details on the BBQ: ie cost , time , food, drinks etc?


----------



## marcmarc (Apr 29, 2010)

I am not going, but I get to read how awesome the expo was from everyone on APS and that will be like I was there, won't it? I am getting the feeling I am missing out bigtime by not going. Next year perhaps....


----------



## eitak (Apr 29, 2010)

Wish I was going  . . Is it just Fri-Sun?


----------



## Mathew08 (Apr 30, 2010)

I will be going on Saturday. Looking forward to it.


----------



## boof13 (Apr 30, 2010)

I can't go until Sunday because I have to work Friday night. I hope there is still some stuff left on Sunday.


----------



## Lonewolf (Apr 30, 2010)

we'll be there


----------



## IgotFrogs (Apr 30, 2010)

its friday saturday and sunday for those of you thats dont know ....
Both myself and my husband are making the drive up for this one i can't wait so excited we even have our boys going to stay else where for this weekend the 1st time ever we've been childless since the boys have been born now 13 and 12 so its a big deal for us .... 
If anyone is going i wish you all to have a wonderful time and fully enjoy yourself!


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Apr 30, 2010)

I can't wait either. I'm volunteering there on Saturday, it should be a lot of fun.  I can't wait to see all the reppies.


----------



## miss2 (Apr 30, 2010)

i will be there on sunday.... not sure what im wearing yet LOL
make sure you vote for my babys entered in the comp =D


----------



## adfel (Apr 30, 2010)

I will be there on Sunday bright and early... What time does it open on sunday???


----------



## angelrose (Apr 30, 2010)

show?


----------



## IgotFrogs (Apr 30, 2010)

New Venue:
Sydney Showground, Sydney Olympic Park 

Friday 30th April to Sunday 2nd May, 2010
10am to 4pm


----------



## IgotFrogs (Apr 30, 2010)

Massive big reptile and frog expo in sydney


----------



## miss2 (Apr 30, 2010)

u gonna vote for my babys froggie????


----------



## angelrose (Apr 30, 2010)

aww, pity it's not in melb 
Have fun yall


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 30, 2010)

Well i am getting ready for work now........... then its sleepy time..... then up early for my flights to Sydney early in the morning!!!!!!!

WOOO HOOOOOO !!!!!!!

I cant wait. would love to meet everyone from here. If you are interested in catching up PM me your numbers and ill see you there!


----------



## IgotFrogs (Apr 30, 2010)

have a safe trip Jay ,,,, see ya tomorrow lol


----------



## spazzakazza (Apr 30, 2010)

Can`t Wait !!!! Anyone have animals in the show?


----------



## miss2 (Apr 30, 2010)

hey Spaz 
i do i have 2 of my shinglebacks entered.... make sure u ohhhh and ahhhh when u see them LOL


----------



## spazzakazza (Apr 30, 2010)

Will Do! miss2


----------



## Nash1990 (Apr 30, 2010)

WOOOO EXPO TIME!!
It's like christmas time

I'll be there tomorrow with the family, buying accessories, maybe a new pet if i can eh eh eh


----------



## Kurto (Apr 30, 2010)

Already been down this morning! Looks great!! Got mi self a little critter! Unfortunately I had to come back to work  But, I'm definitely coming back tomorrow!!


----------



## miss2 (Apr 30, 2010)

do u guys recon there will be much stuff available for sale on sunday


----------



## Vincey (Apr 30, 2010)

IgotFrogs said:


> its friday saturday and sunday for those of you thats dont know ....
> Both myself and my husband are making the drive up for this one i can't wait so excited we even have our boys going to stay else where for this weekend the 1st time ever we've been childless since the boys have been born now 13 and 12 so its a big deal for us ....
> If anyone is going i wish you all to have a wonderful time and fully enjoy yourself!



You need a holiday. haha


----------



## Wiganov (Apr 30, 2010)

I'll be there - and I'm taking the kids as part of my ongoing corruption program. My 4-year-old son is already lobbying for his own snake. My wife keeps trying to nudge him in the direction of beardies, but he's sticking to his guns. I reckon we'll both be in the doghouse if we come home with a new python, though... 

I love what Ships said in another Expo thread about how amazing it is that this is all happening. It hardly seems any time since the whole herp scene in NSW was all so furtive. I remember having a chat years ago with a guy who did snake shows and his advice about trying to get a licence out of National Parks was, "They won't give you one. But if you do ring them, don't give 'em your name or they'll come knocking on your door. And they still won't give you one." I once got a really dire limerick into the Sydney Morning Herald calling on the then state environment minister to pull her finger out and sign the reptile licensing legislation ... At least I don't have to do that sort of stuff anymore.

So yeah, I'll be at Expo with bells on.


----------



## H.bitorquatus (Apr 30, 2010)

Leaving in 2 hours, the wait is unbearable! It's a long drive down.


----------



## Kurto (Apr 30, 2010)

Quick preview of what's on offer!


----------



## Wiganov (Apr 30, 2010)

Kurto said:


> Quick preview of what's on offer!
> 
> I think I just wet my pants a little.


----------



## Jakee (Apr 30, 2010)

thats one amazing gtp....


----------



## miss2 (Apr 30, 2010)

OMG.... i dont like snakes but that is amazing


----------



## imp480 (Apr 30, 2010)

went today, got me a stunning male levis,and a pygmy stimsons


----------



## jeremy_88 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bad timing for me as far as moneys concerned so I won't be buying anything if I go on Sunday, can anyone tell me if there were many monitors around, particularly ones for sale....

Jeremy


----------



## imp480 (Apr 30, 2010)

I saw a few monitors, i only remember there were some ridge tails for sale :/


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Apr 30, 2010)

n e 1 else think the show was pretty ordinary?? i wish there were more lizards and monitors for sale!! I took 900 spent 90 on cage furniture and now doing my herp shopping on here!!


----------



## Wiganov (Apr 30, 2010)

Awesome. Two separate Expo threads running side by side - it's like stereo.


----------



## Mitch_89 (Apr 30, 2010)

Going tommorro... excited....... watched nick and the guys from nowra wildlife park get johny in the back of the truck, Good job boys...


----------



## boxhead (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi guys . can anyone tell me what's the parking like . thanks


----------



## Administrator (Apr 30, 2010)

As per usual, you can print your APS name tag at Aussie Pythons & Snakes - Name Tag


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Apr 30, 2010)

Haha, Mine looks silly 

Mighty_Moose
Zachary Harris
Regular Member


----------



## dangles (Apr 30, 2010)

boxhead said:


> Hi guys . can anyone tell me what's the parking like . thanks



can park at acer arena(old superdome) then a short walk to expo. Think parking is like $4 an hour or more though


----------



## Nash1990 (Apr 30, 2010)

So is everyone going to wear the name tags? lol


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Apr 30, 2010)

haha, its a good Idea! I would love to see people in person haha *wink* But I'm not a fan of mine


----------



## boxhead (Apr 30, 2010)

dangles said:


> can park at acer arena(old superdome) then a short walk to expo. Think parking is like $4 an hour or more though


 
thanks mate


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 30, 2010)

Who is going to wear name tags? Im sure most can identify me from the names and faces thread!!! be sure to say hi if you see me!


----------



## underunden (Apr 30, 2010)

Where is it at?


----------



## Nash1990 (Apr 30, 2010)

Sydney Olympic Park


----------



## justbecausewhy (Apr 30, 2010)

going on sunday...cheaper deals...yeah..

cheers


----------



## Adictv (May 1, 2010)

was very disappointed this year didnt even buy a thing


----------



## Kurto (May 1, 2010)

you should of been there yesterday morning!


----------



## Mighty_Moose (May 1, 2010)

I went today very said I wasn't allowed to buy any reptiles but I did come home with 3 new scorpions . I even saw Jay84 which was kinda weird I was thinking..."how the heck do I know that face"..All in all it was an awesome day !


----------



## mike83 (May 1, 2010)

Was good going again tomorrow  hope to get a good deal on a stand


----------



## DA_GRIZ (May 1, 2010)

went today aswell, was an awesome day. got to meet tahnee, farma, geckoman, green_buddy, igotfrogs, jay84, greenrx7 and a few other people i'm still trying to put a name to face lol


----------



## bulionz (May 1, 2010)

far out griz i didnt see anyone lol i musta just walked pasts yas all.


----------



## symbol (May 1, 2010)

I thought the expo was probably the best I have been too in a few years. It wasn't just a room full of stalls and tables full of reptiles, it was a great mixture. Also, I thought there was some fantastic looking reptiles there. I guess my favs were the Axanthic BHP on Neil Sonnermans table and I loved the stripped carpet on brad walkers table. What are everyone elses thoughts?


----------



## Lozza (May 1, 2010)

pics people - we need pics!


----------



## Bushfire (May 1, 2010)

I saw quite a few APSers over this weekend. This was my first expo so its hard to compare or judge it but I have had a good time buying stuff and talking to herpers. Next year I reckon Ill enter a few critters into the show and might sell some critters.


----------



## LullabyLizard (May 1, 2010)

I really wanted to go. I can't though. I have no one to go with  I can't go by myself.


----------



## Jakee (May 1, 2010)

I went today.. I got to say I was a little bit dissapointed on the size of the expo but I still had a good day. I ended up bringing home an olive python


----------



## bulionz (May 1, 2010)

did anyone see a kid around 15 in a blue shirt and black shorts, gay hair cut .not my fault the hair dresser cut it way to short .


----------



## dangles (May 1, 2010)

after seeing URS GTP's in the flesh im in luuuuuuuuuuurve. Now just gotta wait a couple of years till i can own one


----------



## adz83 (May 1, 2010)

i went 2day,overall i thought it was pretty good..some great reptiles on display n picked up a pair of knobbies
was pleased with the venue azwel,much better than castle hill imo.....mite even go back 2moro hahaha


----------



## Nash1990 (May 1, 2010)

It was good fun, picked up a pair of spotted pythons and thick-tailed geckos.


----------



## mike83 (May 1, 2010)

Did anybody see any yellow yearling or older beardies for sale. Was always busy around the tables with stuff for sale I didn't notice many beardies for sale that were not hatchlings.


----------



## Nash1990 (May 1, 2010)

I saw one or two large beardys, were grey though, but yer it was mostly hatchlings


----------



## fabregasreptiles (May 1, 2010)

hey, were there any high yellow diamond hatchlings for sale??? how much?? cant wait for tomorrow to go and see. is the venue at homebush bigger than the one at castle hill???? were there lots of animals for sale at this years expo??? more than last year????

thanks.


----------



## Nash1990 (May 1, 2010)

There were a few good looking diamonds, cant remember prices though sorry.


----------



## mike83 (May 1, 2010)

I loved the white beardie that won 1st place.


----------



## fabregasreptiles (May 1, 2010)

with the good looking diamonds. were they for sale and were they hatchlings???? was dolittle farm selling any diamonds???


----------



## Nash1990 (May 1, 2010)

I think there were a few hatchlings but most seemed older, maybe yearlings. I know dolittle farm had adult diamonds... cant remember if they had babies though...

I got my Mac's from them


----------



## Pythoninfinite (May 1, 2010)

Hatchy Diamonds are a non-event. You won't know what you're getting until they're a good 12 months old, so if you're after high yellow, you need to wait until they're at least 12 months.

J


----------



## fabregasreptiles (May 1, 2010)

nice. i got a blonde mac off dolittle just over a year ago. looks amazing and is the most placid snake possible. did dolittle have any diamond yearlings??? were they nice colour??? coz i intend oif getting a yearling off them.

also, did this years show have more animals than last years and is the venue bigger???


----------



## Nash1990 (May 1, 2010)

Yer the venue is bigger, i didn't feel as cramped walking around stalls. I honestly can't remember the diamonds, there were high yellows but i cant remember if they were just on display or not. I wish id taken my camera..

You'll find out tomorrow whats still for sale lol, sorry i can't be more help


----------



## Lonewolf (May 1, 2010)

we were there today and we were thoroughly impressed with it all animals were stuning people were grait very well set up loved it loved it next expo we'll be there with bells on


----------



## eden roscoe (May 1, 2010)

went up today, ended up getting a cracker pair of RHD womas of URS. I was lucky i could find a nice female as there didn't seem to be many female womas for sale up there. My mate also got a stunning hatchy jungle for only $250. In all was a good show with lots for sale, was also great to see the quolls (spelling) and the tassy devils.


----------



## macj81 (May 1, 2010)

*Expo*

I'll be there on Sunday :lol:


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (May 1, 2010)

*wild expo 2010 sydney*

what a day , heaps to see ther and heaps to buy , i brought so much i could not get it all home ? everyone was selling and buying heaps, i brought off steven carruthers , john weigel , snake ranch, stonnemanns,camo anybody that had great stock and the price that matched, met some really good people? theres some really good tanks coming out at the moment , looking forward untill tomorrow, be back again to pick up the stock i could not cart home ( PT ).great day if your thinking and cant decide yet it a must?


----------



## sweetangel (May 1, 2010)

come on people i need photos! i cant make it and i would love to see what it all looked like!!
piccies please


----------



## dangles (May 1, 2010)

ill be taking lots tomorrow will upload them when i get home


----------



## Mr.James (May 1, 2010)

Home sweet home..

What a great two days! Big changes since my last expo at castle hill in 2008. The long drive was well worth it. Had a great time, so much to look at & some good bargains. Spent Friday & a few hours this morning at the expo, unfortunately could catch up with everyone I wanted to, had to cut it short today. 

To all involved with making Wild Expo happen, you have done a wonderful job! 

I'll have to upload our new addition soon.


----------



## Multifoliate (May 1, 2010)

I went today with my fiance, who picked up our (his!) first snake, a bredli, and I ran around going ooh look at the pretties! Anyway, here are some photos

Halina Iwaszkiewicz's Photos - Reptile Show | Facebook


----------



## Lonewolf (May 1, 2010)

Sorry about the quality it was rather crowded and rushed.

I can't post all 70 of them but here's a few.


----------



## sweetangel (May 1, 2010)

awesome! so jelous i cant be there


----------



## FAY (May 1, 2010)

Good on you Lonewolf..the pics looks great!


----------



## Mr.James (May 1, 2010)

Any pics of the White Beardy from the show?


----------



## Boney (May 1, 2010)

wow great pics lonewolf real nice ! i think you should put up the 70 pics you have but.. lol

any monitors at the expo forsale ect ? or did they miss out?


----------



## Lonewolf (May 2, 2010)




----------



## Lonewolf (May 2, 2010)

Glass is so hard to take pictures through


----------



## Adictv (May 2, 2010)

bulionz said:


> far out griz i didnt see anyone lol i musta just walked pasts yas all.


 i didnt see anyone either but i was busy with my baby girl. i did think it was funny to get a pic with my little girl and me in the fake crock mouth....and so did everyone else hahahahaha


----------



## TahneeMaree (May 2, 2010)




----------



## fabregasreptiles (May 2, 2010)

is the whole expo indoors??? or is there some outdoors and what happens if it rains???


----------



## Snakelove (May 2, 2010)

fabregasreptiles said:


> is the whole expo indoors??? or is there some outdoors and what happens if it rains???



Bring an umbrella.


----------



## fabregasreptiles (May 2, 2010)

what happens to the animas then???


----------



## Colin (May 2, 2010)

fabregasreptiles said:


> what happens to the animas then???



mate the expo is in a pavillion so its all undercover. It would be ridiculous to have it in the open where everything could get wet if it rained dont you think??
http://www.wildexpo.com.au/Show 2010/venue.htm
*Paddington Pavilion* Sydney Showground Sydney Olympic Park
Situated within the Sydney Olympic Park precinct, just 25 min from the CBD and with a train station at the front door and parking for 10,000 vehicles, getting to the show is easy.* The 2010 Frog & Reptile Show will be occupying the Paddington Pavilion* adjacent to the Acer Arena and ANZ Stadium.


----------



## fabregasreptiles (May 2, 2010)

thanks


----------



## snakehunter (May 2, 2010)

Was a good show, I expected there to be more unusual animals though, thought for sure Snake Ranch would of had a white mac on display


----------



## reptilefan95 (May 2, 2010)

It was pretty cool, i saw Nikki and probably a few other people while i was cruisin around...
They had a few great buys, like Ridgies for 200, and some very nice Tristis ofr 300 or 350, didnt buy anything this year, but next year ill be getting my hands on a nice ant of somesort...


----------



## booboomoomoo (May 2, 2010)

i went to the expo yeterday i have to honestly say it was the biggest waste and time and money i was looking forward to going with the kids but what a disapoinment it was simallar to last year but cramped into a smaller area u couldnt even sit with the kids to watch the entertainment. I will not be going next year if i want anything in future i will just goto one of the many overpriced reptile shops in sydney at least they dont charge for entry not yet anyway


----------



## levis04 (May 2, 2010)

Well i came over from S.A and was a little dissapointed. I think my expectations are to high, would have liked to see more geckos for sale or more geckos on display. I also think that they should not open the doors till everything is ready, i had to walk around for a 2 hrs or so and they were still trying to get animals in cages. I do think they did a good job for wat they had to work with. There needs to be more private breeders having stalls jmo, and i for one would have thought snake ranch and others would have had some of thier best pythons on display. In saying this i took alot away and hope it gets better in the future. I didnt get the time to catch up with everyone but got good tips on how to look after geckos cheers ramsayi. LOL.


----------



## kupper (May 2, 2010)

so no good geckos mate? thats a shame


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 2, 2010)

there were heaps of geckos on display, amyae, asper, milii, granite belt thick tails, swaini, salebrosus, platurus, levis, giant caves and a few others.


----------



## boof13 (May 2, 2010)

I went up to the expo today. I had a good morning. I got to say hello to brian from snake bites. I have never been a big fan of blue tongues but i would have to say the black ones that one of the sellers had for sale were very nice. Not many monitors for sale. Looking forward to watching others post their photos of their purchases.


----------



## trader (May 2, 2010)

booboomoomoo said:


> if i want anything in future i will just goto one of the many overpriced reptile shops in sydney at least they dont charge for entry not yet anyway



 Lots of ads on *The HerpTrader*, so you can always buy straight from a breeder.


----------



## mike83 (May 2, 2010)

Went again today with my parents as they wanted to have a look 1 of the highlights was watching Brian from snakebites tv from USA while he was at the snake ranch stand he got tagged a few times buy a rough scaled python


----------



## levis04 (May 2, 2010)

kupper said:


> so no good geckos mate? thats a shame



I didnt say this pal i just wanted more, they had alot of geckos set up in small exo's and not the best for display and besides if you were chasing certain species you would be chasing your tail to find out who owned them.


----------



## Twosnakes (May 2, 2010)

Anyone have more pics? Didn`t get to go this year


----------



## Mr.James (May 2, 2010)

Check out the "Wild expo purchases" thread twosnakes.


----------



## spongebob (May 2, 2010)

So time to critique the expo? What did I think? Well I've been to every one since the first at Darling Harbour. 

Personally I had a great time. I caught up with old mates and met some new. Great meeting pilbarapythons and Jonno in person (Thanks Jonno for the books -bookshops are a real danger to my wallet at such events so only a smallish swag this time).

I entered the competetion in two classes and got a first and two seconds (there was some serious competion!!!!), so came home with three new thermometers and ribbons to deck out the herp room.

I sold some and bought some and overall reduced the numbers, but the net result was a loss to my wallet (again).

I had some animals on display -thanks Heather for being them home when I forgot them in my hurry!

Personally I felt the hobby had come of age with this event. I felt priviledged to have it in my state and so close by. 

I'm aware as I type this there will be dedicated group of people still at the expo dismantling all the displays and no doubt working late into the night, so to all of them I would like to say thankyou. 

Will I be there next year? You bet.


----------



## Ramsayi (May 2, 2010)

spongebob said:


> So time to critique the expo? What did I think? Well I've been to every one since the first at Darling Harbour.
> 
> Personally I had a great time. I caught up with old mates and met some new. Great meeting pilbarapythons and Jonno in person (Thanks Jonno for the books -bookshops are a real danger to my wallet at such events so only a smallish swag this time).
> 
> ...



Can't give a critique of the weekend because I am dead.
Anyone who wasn't impressed with the expo would have to be impossible to please.

To Ant and the heap of guys and girls who put so much time and effort before,during and after the weekend you should all feel very proud of what was achieved.Great job once again and I for one appreciate all the effort that went into staging what is/was without doubt the best expo since it's inception.


----------



## Ships (May 2, 2010)

+1 was there Friday and Saturday andwishe I was still there today, great effort and very enjoyable


----------



## snakehunter (May 2, 2010)

levis04 said:


> There needs to be more private breeders having stalls jmo.


 
I would have if the cost of a table wasn't so high, $500 odd is a bit much when you consider you need to sell a few just to break even.


----------



## big_head (May 2, 2010)

I thought it was fantastic. Lots to see, and lots for sale. Can't wait for next year, will go with a serious amount of cash!


----------



## fabregasreptiles (May 2, 2010)

i cant believe people have said the expo was bad. i went last year in castle hill and though it was amazing. then i cam this year and found this year about equal with last years expo or even better. it was an amazing day out. was in the expo for 3 hrs then went to watch the rugby. really was a great day out, lots of beautiful snakes on display (axanthic BHP) and lots of beatiful snakes for sale. i managed to get myself 2 2yr old high yeallow diamonds which look absolutely stunning. got them from dolittle and when i was holding them, everyone was watching how beautiful the diamond was. i just had to get it but overall, i loved this years expo and it was great


----------



## Nash1990 (May 2, 2010)

Well there you go, they did have diamonds 
I must have spent at least 20mins talking to the dolittle farm guy about their snakes.


----------



## fabregasreptiles (May 2, 2010)

yeah. we know him very well and hes a great guy and a great seller. sells very top quality animals. will post pics of my diamonds in a couple of days


----------



## bkevo (May 3, 2010)

hey guys, wondering who took out best in show as well as runner up? and with what animals


----------



## mike83 (May 3, 2010)

Was a great 2 days for me will be broke soon as well as I ordered a enclosure from reptiles inc. Will be worth it tho their was so many nice snakes for sale loved the green tree pythons and the albino darwin's I saw a nice woma for sale for $300 not sure of the seller was in the corner to the left of turtles r us. Only thing that was annoying was the flies but overall a great expo not to hot inside like the last ones I have been to.

Will be saving up to get a albino darwin maybe later on this year or defiantly next year hmmmm thinks where I could fit another enclosure.


----------



## fabregasreptiles (May 3, 2010)

yeah .the reptiles inc. enclosures were amazing and cheap. i got one of them (3 foot high x 2 x 2 foot) and it came with a back rock, plants, vines, branches, everything to make a perfect setup. am using it for my diamond pair though. But their enclosures were very good i have to say. very nicely setup


----------



## Sel (May 3, 2010)

Was a great weekend... all the stalls were amazing. I was tired and got cranky with all the people mainly on saturday..haha but we went back sunday and it was better.

Thanks to all the guys that we hung out with and partied with, sooo many people to mention but you are all awesome!


----------



## FAY (May 3, 2010)

I thought the expo was just fantastic.I was only there on Friday, was going Saturday but after the fantastic dinner and staying at the Novotel (what a treat) I was just too tired and went home and slept all afternoon lol

So much effort was put in to it and a heap of hard work for the organisers.They should be gettting a huge pat on the back.
I personally feel that some people are just too hard to please.
Animals that were on sale and on display were amazing...wish I had some money I would of come home with some animals even though I am banned from buying anymore. I was salivating at Mark and Pia's stall over their albino's. And little Buster was a hit with everyone.

Huge Congratulations to Anthony and his team...a job 'well done'.

The only negative thing I can say is it is a shame that they had to use the catering that came with it. Really enjoyed the turkish food that was at Castle Hill.


----------



## Peterwookie (May 3, 2010)

I cant belive that anyone would have complained about the quality of that expo 
that is the first time that I have ever gone to anthing like that didnt know what to expect
but I had the greatest day ever I just wish that I could have meet more people from this site
I will be there next year for sure, all 3 if I can. thankyou to all involved


----------



## Nash1990 (May 4, 2010)

Hey did anyone get a photo of the little lizard "Tank", or remember what it was?

Mum wants one  

I think it was a netted dragon but not 100%

Thanks


----------



## shaye (May 4, 2010)

http://www.oceanwideimages.com/images/7267/large/24T6605-13-central-netted-dragon.jpg thats a central netted dragon might be it i dont know have a look and see for yourself

ShAyE


----------



## mungus (May 5, 2010)

It was good to catch up with a few people.
To get to, it was a bit out of the way i thought.
Would'nt get many walk'ins I reckon.
Still, the newcastle expo imo was a lot better.
All the major sellers were at both, so there was'nt any difference in reptile sale stock [ except for urs in Sydney ]
I wish the Newcastle expo went for the whole w/end, not just the saturday.
Good effort from both camps, just expected a lot more from the major city in NSW.
I know were I'll be next year.
Cheers,
Aleks.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 5, 2010)

Hi guys,

What would you like to see at next years expo, that wasn't at this years?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 5, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What would you like to see at next years expo, that wasn't at this years?


 

Better signage to find the place.

That Olympic village is like a maze lol


----------



## FAY (May 5, 2010)

More choices of food.


----------



## Peter-Birch (May 5, 2010)

A yowie


----------



## Mudimans (May 5, 2010)

FAY said:


> More choices of food.


x2, and rum for the Saturday night meet and greet.


----------



## Sel (May 5, 2010)

I agree, the food was horrible.. and way over priced. I Paid $4.50 for a 600ml coke on sunday.. thats CRAZY. Also on the sat me and the boys bought lunch.. a small thing of chips each(x3) and a drink each.. $28!!!!!!!
Id even help with a bbq/food/drink stall if we can ditch that crap!

Mudi.. there was rum.. you just didnt have any


----------



## thals (May 5, 2010)

Yep better food and drink choices for sure! Plus a better "bbq" for the Sat night hahaha


----------



## Mudimans (May 5, 2010)

I got 1


----------



## fabregasreptiles (May 5, 2010)

the signs of the breeders should have been larger and names of the reptile show winners. but i think the expo was still gr8


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 5, 2010)

G'day guys,

You've got to remember that these events are put on for *your *enjoyment, so any constructive criticism will no doubt be received with open arms by the organisers as you're the ones they want to please. 

Unfortunately the food situation wasn't able to be avoided with the choice of venue - from what I understand the entire Sydney Showgrounds is under contract by food providers. Anthony couldn't even have his own barbecue on the Saturday night and we may or may not have had to smuggle our own alcohol in.


----------



## Mr.James (May 5, 2010)

Great work with the book shop Jonno! 

Does anyone know who owns or breed that white beardy from the show?


----------



## krefft (May 5, 2010)

Hi all. I know Anthony had much grander plans for food, but as Jonno said, they don't allow you to provide your own. I was expecting them to at least offer a different menu at night to what they had during the day.
I know they would have liked to have a few spits with 40 blokes all standing around trying to cook, but when you go to a new venue you need to see what they serve up before you can complain. I do think all the criticism is offered with the best intentions...we all want to see this event grow and reach it's full potential.


----------



## levis04 (May 5, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What would you like to see at next years expo, that wasn't at this years?



Albino levis LOL, better stalls, more private breeders, better enclosures for animals on display(only some of the larger stuff), things set up on time. No offence to anybody just my opinion.


----------



## Peter-Birch (May 5, 2010)

Maybe an Albino Yowie that can cook...


----------



## miss2 (May 5, 2010)

IMO. more breeders and animals for sale. maybe with a lower cost for a stall more breeders might come?


----------



## TahneeMaree (May 5, 2010)

more interactive things, like maybe have someone there doing stages of fake rock making? or showing off nifty tricks to do with enclosure building/furnishing etc. hints and tips for handling and care for people who have not got any reptiles yet but are keen on giving it a go.


----------



## Ships (May 5, 2010)

Like Tahnee said and maybe some heating products set up for comparison like at Castle Hill last year and


----------



## Ships (May 5, 2010)

like Tahnee said and perhaps some heating options set up side by side for comparison and was I the only goose who paid an awful lot for parking! No complaints though, thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## dangles (May 5, 2010)

Ships said:


> like Tahnee said and perhaps some heating options set up side by side for comparison and was I the only goose who paid an awful lot for parking! No complaints though, thoroughly enjoyed it



i paid for parking both days i went. was easy to lose track of time in there and the rangers were making a killing in parking tickets


----------



## feathers (May 6, 2010)

*Geckos at Wild Expo*



levis04 said:


> would have liked to see more geckos for sale or more geckos on display. -- but got good tips on how to look after geckos cheers ramsayi. LOL.


 
I am not sure exactly how many geckos you would like to have on display or where you could get more than 26 different species on display at one time other than at a very good keepers place! I organized the gecko display and there were 26 different species on display. Two were exceptionally rare in general circles namely the granite belt thick tail which I believe VERY few people had seen before, plus the fringe toed gecko. It is interesting that you did say however that you got good information on how to look after geckos. 

Surely that is an indication of the level of commitement of the people who were there giving their time freely to add to the hobby rather than be critical of what was an exceptional effort on many peoples part. It is Thursday night and the clean up is still not finished as I have just come home from it and many were there from Monday setting up to make it happen. I suspect very few are aware of the amount of planning and effort that happens behind the scenes ALL on a voluntary basis. 

Perhaps you can offer some constructive comments about how it could be enhanced for the next expo or perhaps where we could source a "better" supply of geckos with more variety?


----------



## montay (May 6, 2010)

Hi - I made the trip from Brisbane for the expo, and thoroughly enjoyed it. It was great to catch up with everyone, so it was a very social day for me and my son. The venue was very good, I thought, and although it may have been a 'trick of the light', the Newcastle expo did seem more spacious. An irritation for me was the hike to an ATM machine. This was frustrating, considering that most stall holders only take cash and I kept running out (Confessions of a Shopaholic??) My highlight was meeting Bryan from Snake Bytes. What a terrific guy! I would also like to have seen some greater discounts from the reptile shops - some were better than others, and one does expect a bargain at an expo.
Anway, nice to catch up with some of you - surrounded by people who don't say 'oh my God!! You've got snakes?? You must be a freak!!'


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 6, 2010)

feathers said:


> I am not sure exactly how many geckos you would like to have on display or where you could get more than 26 different species on display at one time other than at a very good keepers place! I organized the gecko display and there were 26 different species on display. Two were exceptionally rare in general circles namely the granite belt thick tail which I believe VERY few people had seen before, plus the fringe toed gecko. It is interesting that you did say however that you got good information on how to look after geckos.
> 
> Surely that is an indication of the level of commitement of the people who were there giving their time freely to add to the hobby rather than be critical of what was an exceptional effort on many peoples part. It is Thursday night and the clean up is still not finished as I have just come home from it and many were there from Monday setting up to make it happen. I suspect very few are aware of the amount of planning and effort that happens behind the scenes ALL on a voluntary basis.
> 
> Perhaps you can offer some constructive comments about how it could be enhanced for the next expo or perhaps where we could source a "better" supply of geckos with more variety?


 
+1 feathers...I'm still recovering from it....


----------



## levis04 (May 6, 2010)

feathers said:


> I am not sure exactly how many geckos you would like to have on display or where you could get more than 26 different species on display at one time other than at a very good keepers place! I organized the gecko display and there were 26 different species on display. Two were exceptionally rare in general circles namely the granite belt thick tail which I believe VERY few people had seen before, plus the fringe toed gecko. It is interesting that you did say however that you got good information on how to look after geckos.
> 
> Surely that is an indication of the level of commitement of the people who were there giving their time freely to add to the hobby rather than be critical of what was an exceptional effort on many peoples part. It is Thursday night and the clean up is still not finished as I have just come home from it and many were there from Monday setting up to make it happen. I suspect very few are aware of the amount of planning and effort that happens behind the scenes ALL on a voluntary basis.
> 
> Perhaps you can offer some constructive comments about how it could be enhanced for the next expo or perhaps where we could source a "better" supply of geckos with more variety?



I understand how much planing goes in to an expo, but there is always room for imporvement. I would have liked to see the geckos in the displays have the breeders name on the cages making it easier to source hatchies. Stalls should be set up and ready to go by opening time not set up during the day. Maybe a leaflet explaining where and when demos are. These are just a few things that could be corrected for next yr. Would be nice if more interstate breeders could get there but the bullshit regs dont allow for it. I need all the help i can get when it comes to geckos feathers.


----------



## levis04 (May 6, 2010)

I think there should be a thread outside this one asking people how can we make it better, and just read what people put down. There is no need to justify anything that people post, it might help for future expos for the organisers.


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 7, 2010)

I loved the geckos set up, about 1/3 of my pics from the day were of geckos. Was great seeing the fringe toed (there's a good article in the current Reptiles Aus mag about these) & the different leaf tailed. However I'm a sucker for a golden tail, & spiny tailed, & now I'm convinced (read, trying to convince my wife) that I, I mean, we need to get some amyae.


----------



## girdheinz (May 7, 2010)

The cost of the venue is 10K plus, the costs of the stalls reflect that.


----------



## Kurto (May 7, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What would you like to see at next years expo, that wasn't at this years?


 

Things set-up on time would be my only criticism. Even though I immensely enjoyed this years expo, I was disappointed to see there was barely a couple of animals on display when the gates opened on Friday morning (well except for the sellers tables!). Maybe everyone in the crew could get there an hour earlier next time


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 7, 2010)

Kurto said:


> Things set-up on time would be my only criticism. Even though I immensely enjoyed this years expo, I was disappointed to see there was barely a couple of animals on display when the gates opened on Friday morning (well except for the sellers tables!). Maybe everyone in the crew could get there an hour earlier next time



We actually didnt go home thursday night....or get any sleep...


----------



## Ramsayi (May 7, 2010)

The logistics behind getting the expo setup is huge.Anyone who actually sees the amount of work that goes into its preparation understands what a huge task it really is.There are a heap of volunteers that spend the entire week running up to the expo working busily all day into into the night getting it all together.I for one appreciate all the effort that these guys and girls put into it.


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 7, 2010)

+1 Rams, after seeing the effort a lot of people put in behind the scenes, I have a new appreciation for events like this. 

I guess a lot of that is easily forgotten when people just want to pay their entry & enjoy the show, that's just human nature I guess. 

The Wild Expo team should be proud of what was achieved, & I'm sure they'll take all criticisms on board to help make it even better next year.


----------



## dangles (May 7, 2010)

i have been a member of clubs that have held big events, but if things were not setup/animals not on display when the show opened on friday, then what do u expect from people that have spent money to get into the expo. As a person that has paid to get into any event ive been to, if things arent ready when i get there after official opening time then expect me to be honest about it. I didnt go friday but went saturday and sunday, about the only gripe i had was it was so hard to actually get up close to see what people had for sale, especially those that were in the corners when your trying to navigate with kids(1 in a pram). I will be at the next years regardless.

my 5 cents


----------



## symbol (May 7, 2010)

What I did noticed about this expo in comparison to other expos, people were handling their critters alot more freely then other expos which is great. Other expos I thought it was a 'no no' to get reptiles out of the cage and handle them due to hygiene reasons? Just curious... The other thing was I seen Snake Ranch there selling reptiles under its banner, again, I didn't think that was allowed at other expos? again though, I think it was great!


----------



## jacorin (May 7, 2010)

i liked all that i saw and the ppl i spoke to on the fri...... as a suggestion for next year.....would it be possible source someone to show/sell rodent tubs/racks setups??? as well as auto watering systems??? maybe even have a couple of different homemade tubs/racks to show ppl???....just an idea as it seems to be a natural progression to start breeding your own food as collections get bigger...... what do you think????


----------



## Ramsayi (May 7, 2010)

dangles said:


> i have been a member of clubs that have held big events, but if things were not setup/animals not on display when the show opened on friday, then what do u expect from people that have spent money to get into the expo. As a person that has paid to get into any event ive been to, if things arent ready when i get there after official opening time then expect me to be honest about it. I didnt go friday but went saturday and sunday, about the only gripe i had was it was so hard to actually get up close to see what people had for sale, especially those that were in the corners when your trying to navigate with kids(1 in a pram). I will be at the next years regardless.
> 
> my 5 cents


 
I understand where you are coming from.Being the first expo in a totally new venue no doubt had its teething problems.As a seller there we went out and setup most of our stuff minus the animals on Thursday night.We were up and running around an hour before the doors opened each day and from what I saw so were a lot of others.Having said that I didnt get the chance to have a walk around.

What exactly wasnt ready at opening time.


----------



## symbol (May 7, 2010)

Yeah i did notice there wasn't much in the way of rodent accesseries! I wanted a rodent watering bottle and couldn't get one. Ahh well...no big deal. I would like to see rodent racks.


----------



## jacorin (May 7, 2010)

mark.... a lot of the big displays either werent ready...didnt have animals in them...werent tagged so you knew what animals were in them,if there were any in them.... i think a couple of them were still being built when i walked in at 10 on fri... i think that was the biggest thing i saw..also a couple of stalls were empty..just had a few pamphletts and/or business cards on the tables.. maybe they didnt get there in time?? or were not getting there till fri night/sat morn.


----------



## Ramsayi (May 7, 2010)

jacorin said:


> mark.... a lot of the big displays either werent ready...didnt have animals in them...werent tagged so you knew what animals were in them,if there were any in them.... i think a couple of them were still being built when i walked in at 10 on fri... i think that was the biggest thing i saw..also a couple of stalls were empty..just had a few pamphletts and/or business cards on the tables.. maybe they didnt get there in time?? or were not getting there till fri night/sat morn.


 
Yeah possibly,Maybe they were interstaters.......now thats another entirely different logistical nightmare lol


----------



## ihaveherps (May 7, 2010)

I think alot of good suggestions have arisen in this thread, and am sure that where possible, changes will be implemented for future expo's, off the back of some of the input in this thread.

That being said, at previous events, Wild Expo, had organised for a variety of food stalls, though unfortunately, this time the venue dictated a standing catering contract. So for all the gripes about the food and beverages, I would like to know how it compared to other events in the Olympic Park venues, Boat shows, Easter show, concerts at Acer Arena and such, even football games.... as its all the same catering company from what I understand. Yes, the catering wasnt up to scratch with previous years, but are we being a bit precious.... Im a local, and attend alot of events in the Olympic Park, and never once has someone asked how a footy game was, or a concert, or the Easter show, and my response has been " the food was average at best, and they charged me an arm and a leg for a warm beer in a plastic cup", more likely than not, it was the furthest from my mind, and the event I attended was the focus of my reply.


----------



## Peter-Birch (May 8, 2010)

Food was average, the company was great and the public were well behaved............


----------



## Peter-Birch (May 8, 2010)

Construction team were amazing...................even my little friend.


----------

